# de toute façon / de toutes façons



## leonv07

Bonjour,

Ça fait quelques jours j'étais en cours de français et j'ai vu que dans la transcription du dialogue l'un des personnages disait: *De toutes façons, c'est pas pour moi!. *J'avais toujours vu l'expression *De toute façon* donc ça m'étonne un peu de voir cette expression au pluriel. Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre les deux (s'il y en a, bien sûr). 

Merci beaucoup, 

Leonel

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également tout <nom singulier> / tous <nom pluriel>.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Les deux écritures sont correctes, et il n'y a pas de différence de sens.


----------



## itka

Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux.
On peut comprendre : de toutes (les) façons possibles ou bien de toute (espèce) de façon...
Bref, on peut l'écrire comme on veut. Il me semble ...!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Exact! D'ailleurs, pour l'expression plurielle, on peut aussi dire, en rétablissant l'article : de toutes les façons. Le singulier peut se paraphraser par "de quelque façon que ce soit..."


----------



## LARSAY

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le "de toutes façons". Il s'agit d'un adverbe, donc pas de pluriel: "de toute façon"


----------



## Moity Jean

Voici ce qu'en pense M. Grévisse :

"Dans les expressions: toute affaire cessante, en tout cas, tout compte fait, de toute part, _de toute façon_, ...etc "  on met le singulier ou le pluriel selon que _tout _est pris au sens distributif ou au sens collectif.
On met le pluriel parce que le sens est collectif dans: à tous égards, à toutes jambes, en toutes lettres ...etc
On met le singulier dans: à toute allure, contre toute attente, à tout hasard, à toute heure, à tout prix ...etc

Bien amicalement.


----------



## sova

silentc said:


> Inutile de courir, de toutes facons le train est deja parti.


 Bonjour silentc,

"de toute façon" est au singulier.


----------



## gaminotte

tu es sur(e), Sova?

je croyais que "de toutes façons" signifiait de toutes les façons possibles, d'où l'emploi du pluriel...

mmm je suis un peu embrouillée la..


----------



## sova

C'est exact.
Mais à l'écrit : de toute façon au singulier ou "de toutes les façons" si tu veux le mettre au pluriel.
J'avoue n'avoir jamais vu écrit "de toutes façons" de cette façon !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai tendance à écrire « de toutes façons » au pluriel.
Le TLFi (inclus dans le CNRTL) le permet d'ailleurs :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> De toute(s) façon(s). Quoi qu'on fasse, quoi qu'il arrive.



 Edit : Paquita l'a d'ailleurs déjà mentionné...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Êtes-vous d'accord qu'il y existe une différence entre la forme au singulier et celle au pluriel:

*"de toutes façons"* est une manière de dire de toutes les façons, et veut dire "de toutes les manières" et "par tous les moyens".

Par contre *"de toute façon"* signifie "quoi qu'il arrive", ou "quoi qu'il en soit"

[…]

Voir discussion : Ici

[…]

Mais, l'expression "de toute façon" placée en tête d'une phrase avec virgule peut signifier :

Au singulier --> quoi qu'il en soit, cela étant, je suis bien d'accord mais, pour autant, il n'empêche que, quoi qu'il advienne etc.

Au pluriel --> je ne suis pas sûr ... peut-être que ça voudrait dire "quelles que soient les façons connues et inconnues"


Au singulier, c'est plus abstrait, c'est dans un sens général.
En revanche, au pluriel, c'est plus concret, c'est plus calculable.


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, _de toutes façons _et _de toute façon _ne sont que deux variantes stritement équivalentes d'une expression qui signifie _quoi qu'il en soit_.

Pour dire _de toutes les manières_, je ne supprimerais pas le déterminant: _de toutes les façons_. Les propositions que tu as données pour l'expliquer le contiennent toutes, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

je suis d'accord avec Tilt pour ce qui est du sens de "de toute(s) façon(s)" (qui peut signifier aussi "quoi qu'on fasse") et du genre singulier ou pluriel indifféremment.

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

_De toute*s* façon*s*_ est archaïque. De nos jours, il faudrait écrire _de toute façon._


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _De toute*s* façon*s*_ est archaïque. De nos jours, il faudrait écrire _de toute façon._


Vraiment ?
J'ai plutôt tendance à l'écrire au pluriel, pour ma part.
Et le TLFi mentionne les deux orthographes, sans en privilégier une.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant le _Littré_ que le _Petit Robert_ et le _Petit Larousse_ ne mentionnent que la graphie au singulier.
Dans la 9e édition de son _Dictionnaire_, l'Académie indique _de toute façon_ et _de toutes *les* façons_ sans jamais parler de la graphie au pluriel sans article. (A noter que la 4e édition ne mentionne que les versions au pluriel avec et sans article !)
Quant à Giraudet, il dit que « la forme _de toutes *les* façons_ (avec l’article et le pluriel) est un équivalent plus familier [de la version au singulier] ».
Enfin, le TLFi est un dictionnaire qui n'est justement plus toujours tout à fait d'actualité…


----------



## Chimel

J'abonde dans ce sens: personnellement, j'écris toujours "de toute façon/manière" ou (beaucoup plus rarement) "de toutes *les* façons".


----------



## magna

"de toutes façons" […] est une faute. "De toute" veut dire "de n'importe qu'elle" et non pas "de toutes les". Il faut écrire […] "de toute façon".


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Et le TLFi mentionne les deux orthographes, sans en privilégier une.


La BDL admet seulement le singulier : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=4071


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour ce lien, qui m'évitera désormais de me torturer la tête pour savoir si c'est _de toute sorte_ ou _de toutes sortes_...

Mais c'est curieux que cette liste très complète  ne mentionne pas _de toute façon/manière_ dans les formes uniquement au singulier. Il faut rechercher _façon_ pour le savoir.


----------



## itka

> Mais c'est curieux que cette liste très complète  ne mentionne pas _de  toute façon/manière_ dans les formes uniquement au singulier. Il  faut rechercher _façon_ pour le savoir.


 Pourquoi "uniquement au singulier" ? On peut bien dire (et écrire) "de toutes façons" (= de toutes les façons).
Je l'ai souvent écrit ainsi et ça n'a pas exactement le même sens qu'au singulier : "de toute façon" (= de n'importe quelle façon)...

En fait, comme pour le sens ça revient à peu près au même, je pense qu'on peut l'écrire comme on veut.


----------



## Maître Capello

Grevisse confirme (c'est moi qui graisse) :


> Le singulier distributif et  le pluriel collectif n’étant que des façons différentes de décrire la même  chose, on a le choix entre le singulier (qui tend à prévaloir) et le pluriel  dans diverses expressions (la différence est rarement audible).
> _Toute affaire  cessante, en tout cas, en toute chose, tout compte fait, de tout côté, *de toute façon*, de _(ou _en_)_ tout genre, en tout lieu, de toute manière, à tout moment, en toute  occasion, de toute part, de _(ou _en_)_ tout point, à tout  point de vue, toute proportion gardée, à tout propos, en tout sens, de toute  sorte, de _(ou _en_)_ tout temps, à tout venant,_ etc.


----------



## itka

Ben... si Grevisse n'est pas d'accord avec la BDL... quoi qu'on fait nous !

Comme de toutes _les_ façons , heureusement, ça ne s'entend pas... je continuerai allègrement de faire comme j'ai toujours fait.


----------



## Donaldos

Aux références précédentes j'ajoute celles-ci:



> *Orthographe*
> 
> 
> *De toute façon, en aucune façon.* Au singulier : _de toute façon, il n'acceptera jamais une chose pareille ; je ne souhaite en aucune façon lui parler. _
> Recommandation : Ne pas employer _de toutes les façons_ (= de toutes les manières possibles) pour _de toute façon_ (= quoi qu'il en soit, en tout état de cause).
> 
> 
> *Sans faire de façons, sans plus de façons, sans façons.* Au pluriel : _elle a accepté sans faire de façons ; il est parti sans plus de façons ; il nous ont reçus sans façons._
> Remarque : On écrit aussi parfois sans façon, sans plus de façon au singulier.



(Larousse)




> On écrit, avec _façon_ au singulier, *de toute façon* : A quoi bon courir! De toute façon le trains est parti, nous prendrons le prochain.
> 
> La forme _*de toutes les façons*_ (avec l'article et le pluriel) est un équivalent plus familier : _Pourquoi se faire tant de souci? De toutes les façons, on arrivera bien au bout du chemin!_



(Jean Girodet, _Pièges et difficultés de la langue française_)




> _De toute façon, de toutes les façons_, en tout état de cause, quoi qu'il en soit. _Il faudra bien, de toute façon, vous résigner à cette situation._



(l'Académie)


----------



## CapnPrep

On a déjà parlé plus spécifiquement de _de toute(s) façon(s)_ dans au moins deux fils :
de toute(s) façon(s) / en tout cas
[…]

Je constate qu'itka n'a pas changé d'avis entretemps, et Grevisse non plus.


----------



## itka

Ouf ! J'ai toujours peur de dire le contraire de ce que j'avais écrit quelques mois ou années avant ! 
Mais après tout, on a tous le droit d'évoluer, de se tromper ou de changer d'avis, mais là, je suis bien contente de voir que c'est toujours mon avis et que je le partage encore !


----------



## Maître Capello

[…]

De toute façon, moi je continuerai à toujours l'écrire au singulier. D'ailleurs, personne ne semble être contre le singulier, ce qui n'est pas le cas du pluriel, alors autant utiliser le premier…


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi, j'ai l'impression que ce fil a dévié de toutes parts et de tous côtés. 

Je vote aussi pour le singulier : _de toute façon_.  Sinon, j'ajoute l'article.


----------



## Chimène

Bonsoir,
Est-ce qu'on pourrait employer_ de toute(s) façon(s)_ comme réponse à une question :

— Ne me dis pas que tu vas vendre la maison ?
— De toute façon.

Je vous remercie par avance de votre réponse.
Très cordialement,
Chimène


----------



## Chimel

On peut effectivement utiliser _de toute façon _dans un dialogue, mais plutôt comme une confirmation de ce que l'interlocuteur a dit qu'en réponse à une question. C'est pourquoi votre exemple est un peu curieux, sans être faux. Je dirais en tout cas: "Si, de toute façon", parce que _de toute façon _ne répond pas vraiment à la question (qui n'en est d'ailleurs pas vraiment une), il faut un _Si_.

Un meilleur exemple selon moi serait ce dialogue entre deux parents à propos d'un enfant désobéissant:
- Je ne sais pas encore quelle punition lui donner, mais il faut une sanction.
- Ça, de toute façon!


----------



## Chimène

Merci beaucoup, Chimel, pour votre réponse et le nouvel exemple !
Juste par curiosité, quelle serait l'intonation de ces réponses : affirmative, suspensive,... ?


----------



## Chimel

Exclamative !


----------



## Chimène

Ok !  Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, Chimel !


----------

